# XT1 Vs XT2



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

What are differences? XT1 is $1499 at Home Depot and Tractor Supply. XT2 is listed at $1799, but only available at dealer.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mark,

Found the following on the internet:

"The XT2 comes with the same strength, durability, and comfort as the XT1. They come with slightly different features than the XT1. Specifically, you get ball bearing front wheels, a front bumper, different tires, armrests, larger battery and a larger alternator. The XT2 models use the same frame and transmissions as the XT1 series. Marketwise the XT2 Enduro Series belongs in the group of mowers like the John Deere X240-X300, the Craftsman Pro Tractors, Husqvarna LS, and the Simplicity Regent."

To me, the ball bearing front wheels, front bumper, different tires, armrests, larger battery and larger alternator are worth the extra money.


----------

